# AMAZING Machinery..anyone dealt with them ?



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

AMAZING Machinery..anyone dealt with them ?

Amazing Machinery, Inc.
2288 Gunbarrel Road
Suite 154-151
Chattanooga, TN 37421

with all the jetter talk around here, thought it wouldn't be a bad idea...

looking for a decent entry level set up

found this company...
deal looks pretty good,but I'm a Homer.

they have less expensive,but thought I would go with the Honda powered unit.


can't find any review, positive or negative for this company.

any advice or input would be greatly appreciated .
drains I deal with are 1½" - 4",
single family homes or small apartment buildings (20 units and under)

THANKS



http://www.amazingmachinery.com/pressure-washer-special-economy.html









GX390 HONDA POWERED
SEWER JETTER & PRESSURE WASHER
Model Number # J/E4040HA-CKIT2
4000 PSI @ 4 GPM 
Comes complete with:
Honda GX390 Commercial Quality OHV
Air-cooled, 4-Stroke, single cylinder Engine
Low Oil Automatic Shut Down
Adjustable Pressure
Aluminum Cart
Intergrated Unloader valve
Five Foot Jumper Hose
Deluxe Jetter Hose Reel with Stand
150ft 1/4" Low Friction Sewer Hose
50ft Pressure Washer Hose
Pressure Washer Gun / Wand
General Brand - Direct Drive Pump
Ball Valve Water Flow Operation
1/4" Ram Sewer Nozzle
1/4" Laser Sewer Nozzle
1/4" Rotating Sewer Nozzle
Five Pressure Washer Q.C. Tips
Chemical Injector
Designed To Clean 2" to 8" Lines








Price $1499.00
Free Freight - 48 States







Delivery Liftgate Service
Price $49.00







OPTIONAL:
ELECTRIC START UPGRADE
Electric Start With Battery Add $299.00















INDOOR OUTDOOR JETTING
Included hose reel gives you the option of jetting inside or outside drains with machine operating safely outside.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ive got one and a general...I'd buy another 4040, just might change the hoses a bit though...they were ok to deal with for me...

foot pedals are nice


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It's probably as good as any Honda powered pressure washer but don't let the specs lead you astray. That will not produce 4,000psi at 4 gpm. You'd need 15hp to do that. You're probably looking at closer to 3,300 - 3,500 psi.






Paul


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

We bought that very same jet, works very well in 4". The only thing we added was a pressure gauge which you can see in the picture. We mounted it in a toolbox on our pumper and use it all the time. No complaints about service either, we would buy from them again.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Very neat and clean...I guess I'm gonna have to tighten up as they say down south....


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

how does the aqua pulse (or equiv) feature help when jetting ?

is it worth the extra $ 300.00

on foot pedals, they have a $ 90.00 pedal for up to 3000 psi @ 8 GPM

or $ 200.00 for one up to 5000 psi @ 12GPM

http://www.amazingmachinery.com/Plumbing-Accessories-footvalves.html

can I get away with the less expensive pedal since the jetter I'm considering is only rated at 4 GPM ?

thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You need the Model Number #999 002 305 for 2 benjamins...

Your machine that you are looking at is 4,000 psi and the cheaper one is only rated 3,000 psi max.

The pulse feature can help you navigate a turn where the nozzle doesn't want to make a difficult bend. Helpful but not essential.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> You need the Model Number #999 002 305 for 2 benjamins...
> 
> Your machine that you are looking at is 4,000 psi and the cheaper one is only rated 3,000 psi max.
> 
> The pulse feature can help you navigate a turn where the nozzle doesn't want to make a difficult bend. Helpful but not essential.


You need my father and I to stop by? (two Benjamin's...)

:laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

One thing I should mention is that the econo jetter from Amazing Machinery just has a basic unloader, and we also have a nicer cart jetter with the same specs that has I'm not sure what they call it something like an EZ Start unloader or some such name and there is a difference. The basic unloader takes a harder pull on the rope if you have your jet hose charged and have a closed ball valve or foot pedal at the other end because you have to build whatever PSI you have the unloader set at before the engine will overcome the load and take off, and also if you are running the engine at or near idle and shut your jetter valve it can kill the engine. On the other hand, with our cart you can be running the engine at a dead idle and shut the valve off and it will not even lug the engine, it just starts unloading immediately. Maybe one of the smart guys on here can explain the difference. Just thought I'd mention it, once you are aware of it it's not a problem at all.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Found it. Check out the information at http://www.ultimatewasher.com/pressure-regulator-unloader-valves.htm

One more thing to remember too: Don't let the econo jetter sit and run with no water flowing for more than about a minute, maybe less. Yes, it has a thermal relief, but it still heats and puts wear on the pump. The basic unloaders return directly back to the pump, and the better ones, like the one shown in the link above, have a rubber hose and sometimes even a coil of hose on the return side strictly to hold more water to avoid heat issues so fast, since the pump itself only holds a teaspoon or two of water and will quickly build heat.

Homer, I'm not trying to talk you out of the econo unit, I like it and would buy it again, just be aware that these are some of the things that make it an economy machine vs. a top of the line jetter.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the same unit you are asking about. Had it for about two years. No problems. I don't have a foot pedal. With the ball valve you can leave it open some to start the engine easier. I have been able to push it in old cast about 75', past that and it is hard to push in. It is easy enough to load and unload on ramps by myself.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

*Pulled The Trigger*

I just placed the order.
This is what I went with based upon PZ member input :
Not my original selection.
This unit has the "pulse feature" ,
and I added a correctly rated foot pedal valve. 
(did not go with the electric start option)


GX390 HONDA POWERED
SEWER JETTER & PRESSURE WASHER
Model Number # J/E4040HG-AM
4000 PSI @ 4 GPM 
Comes complete with:
Honda GX390 Commercial Quality OHV
Air-cooled, 4-Stroke, Single Cylinder Engine
Low Oil Automatic Shut Down
Adjustable Pressure
Aluminum Cart
Aqua Pulse Feature
Five Foot Jumper Hose
Deluxe Jetter Hose Reel with Stand
150ft 1/4" Low Friction Sewer Hose
50ft Pressure Washer Hose
Pressure Washer Gun / Wand
General Brand - Direct Drive Pump
Ball Valve Water Flow Operation
1/4" Ram Sewer Nozzle
1/4" Laser Sewer Nozzle
1/4" Rotating Sewer Nozzle
Five Pressure Washer Q.C. Tips
Chemical Injector
Designed To Clean 2" to 6" Lines
Download the Jetter User Manual








 Price $1889.00
Free Freight - 48 States







Delivery Liftgate Service
Price $49.00







*OPTIONAL ITEMS:*
*Electric Start With Battery*
*Add $299.00*
*














*
*INDOOR OUTDOOR JETTING*
*Included hose reel gives you the option of jetting*
*inside or outside drains with machine operating*
*safely outside.*



and this :


PLUMBING FOOT ACTUATED VALVE
Model Number #999 002 305
Comes Complete:
• Max 5000 PSI
• Max GPM 12
• Max Temp 300°
• Inlet 3/8” FPT
• Outlet 1/4” FPT
• Ships UPS Ground 








Price $199.95














thanks to :
"stillaround" , "rocksteady" , "SewerRat" , "Redwood" and "gitnerdun"


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

I have been trying to find out about this jetter and the company dose this jet cuts roots ?


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

happy plunger said:


> I have been trying to find out about this jetter and the company dose this jet cuts roots ?


Those specs will cut roots. But again, the nozzle is doing the work. If you plan on using the crummy nozzle kits you buy on Amazon, I don’t care what the Jetter specs are.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

I have been looking at the Trojan smiler to that 4000 psi with 4.5 Gallon what nozzle do you recommend to buy from Amazon? Do you think this model is good to start with to clean smaller line like Resturant and 4 residential like house or 8 units that has roots ?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

happy plunger said:


> ..........what nozzle do you recommend to buy from Amazon? .......


No, he is saying DON"T buy nozzles from Amazon. He called them crummy.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

All jetters should have a full assortment of heads, both fixed and rotating. My Warthog head is a beast of a cutter. I've cut roots as big as my forearm with a Warthog.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

happy plunger said:


> I have been looking at the Trojan smiler to that 4000 psi with 4.5 Gallon what nozzle do you recommend to buy from Amazon? Do you think this model is good to start with to clean smaller line like Resturant and 4 residential like house or 8 units that has roots ?


Sorry, had a rough couple of days work wise.

there‘s nothing wrong with buying cheap nozzles but good results come from good nozzles. Good nozzles are expensive. You aren’t gonna cut roots with cheap button nozzles. As Dahl 22 said, the warthog is a good nozzle. If I could only have one nozzle, I think it’d be the warthog. Enz has their version of the warthog and has some other great nozzles as well. 

honestly, I’ve probably got 12-15K in nozzles. Some are for specific uses that don’t get used very often but when you need them……. Others are paper weights. I‘m constantly looking for something better. Sometimes I find it, sometimes I’m pissed at myself for spending the money. But you gotta break an egg to make an omelette, right?


----------

